

Hacker news needs a better system - leonlee
http://expandas.blogspot.com/2011/10/hacker-news-needs-better-system.html

======
tychobrahe
No, it doesn't.

This is impacting news for our industry. Also, it's NH's way of saying
goodbye. Please, don't try to ruin this. Don't worry, it will all go away in a
few hours.

Just go out and take a walk if this affects you negatively.

------
leonlee
I understand that the two websites appeal to different audiences, but it
intrigues me as to how Reddit is able to mitigate topic spamming without some
sort of topic merge functionality.

------
pg
Seems to be working fine to me.

------
wladimir
I don't really care about this. The Steve Jobs news is big anyway.

If something needs to be changed to the system it's to fix the annoyingly
short "session expiration".

------
ck2
HN is much more tech focused and each of the front page articles has high
votes, not sure how PG would "fix" that.

But I've created a filtered feed for the next few days:

<http://feeds.feedburner.com/hacker-news-filtered>

(it removes "steve" "jobs" and "apple" and will be deleted after the weekend)

------
pseudonym
It's easy to fix, just add a "jailbait" submission page.

In all seriousness though, I don't really view it as a problem per se. Reddit
has a couple million viewers a day, isn't entirely tech-related, and has
downvotes for submissions. HN just appeals to a different niche audience, and
there's a glut of submissions about this singular, rather large bit of news.

------
natural_order
In your example HN has 23 links visible on the page (without scrolling), while
Reddit has 10 links. Greater quantity of information over visual aesthetic
appeals to the hacker market.

